# The Incurable Nulk, nurgle hellbrute



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

updated version can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1296100&postcount=13

Finished it today, 
I asked my GF what she thought of the color she said "It looks like sick"uke:. so job done me thinks, next up nurgle chosen.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

All I can say is I think you missed out on a great opertunity. "Know I am an ass to say it but I can't help but say how I feel". The skin and the armour are painted as one, you lose alot of defination, and the silver is very clean too clean.

I like the armour I like the horns very much tho,


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I like your nurgle conversion, but I agree with OgreChubbs. I think the painting especially the green is pretty flat. Its certainly not bad. Your beat the heck out of a lot of supposedly 'table-top quality' paint jobs, but it looks like you neglected an awful lot of detail.

The colors you used are all good. Picking out additional details like pistons, the spinal column, the smoke stacks, a number of the hoses, a pupil+iris on the big yellow eye, rivets, and the rest of the armor chaos trim.


----------



## Dgoody (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks good to me, I also like that you added the nurgle icon on its hand. Nice touch.


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

i agree with everyone its missing detail. other then that it looks awesome once the detail is filled out it will be a very nice peace


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.



OgreChubbs said:


> All I can say is I think you missed out on a great opertunity. "Know I am an ass to say it but I can't help but say how I feel". The skin and the armour are painted as one, you lose alot of defination, and the silver is very clean too clean.
> 
> I like the armour I like the horns very much tho,


Your right you do lol, but I see your point. It needs breaking up a bit (armour/flesh)



Kreuger said:


> I like your nurgle conversion, but I agree with OgreChubbs. I think the painting especially the green is pretty flat. Its certainly not bad. Your beat the heck out of a lot of supposedly 'table-top quality' paint jobs, but it looks like you neglected an awful lot of detail.
> 
> The colors you used are all good. Picking out additional details like pistons, the spinal column, the smoke stacks, a number of the hoses, a pupil+iris on the big yellow eye, rivets, and the rest of the armor chaos trim.





Regnear67 said:


> i agree with everyone its missing detail. other then that it looks awesome once the detail is filled out it will be a very nice peace


Any advice? Another drybrush of rotting flesh over the fleshy parts and/or a darker green wash over the armour maybe? I thought the same as all 3 of you but was at a bit of a loss for what to do as I don't want the army as a whole to look too dark, 





Dgoody said:


> Looks good to me, I also like that you added the nurgle icon on its hand. Nice touch


Cheers dude.


----------



## Tranx (Mar 8, 2010)

Could you try doing the armour more as a copper/bronze colour with heavy verdigris greening to it? Still be a consistant colour scheme but might help break up the different areas.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think more shading around the spine, and I the holes and slits of the vents on the back and the smoke stack. Maybe a little more shading around the pistons in the backs if the legs, and picking out the pistons in metal.

I also think the dirty bronze trim looks excellent. The trim above the abdomen should be metal, so should the trim on the chest and framing the head. That'll really make the pilot stand out, and should break up all the green. All the eye/pustules would look great with pupils and irises. I really like that you mitigated the horn/tentacles coming out of the side. I think they're the worst part of a great model. 

And maybe doing another layer of highlighting on the abdomen or other more organic parts.

Cheers!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Nulk. And as said, a little dry/wet-brush wouldn't harm it. 
Maybe the spine could have some of the same colour as the horns, like-ish ? 
Anyway, some corroded rep are creeping your way in the warp :wink:


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I think more shading around the spine, and I the holes and slits of the vents on the back and the smoke stack. Maybe a little more shading around the pistons in the backs if the legs, and picking out the pistons in metal.
> 
> I also think the dirty bronze trim looks excellent. The trim above the abdomen should be metal, so should the trim on the chest and framing the head. That'll really make the pilot stand out, and should break up all the green. All the eye/pustules would look great with pupils and irises. I really like that you mitigated the horn/tentacles coming out of the side. I think they're the worst part of a great model.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude, I didn't realize the trim on the chest and framing of the head were ment to also be metal, I painted it at work with no reference pictures, the eyes I covered with liquid green stuff so it looks more like fungus or canker, maybe a light red wash will show it better. 
The only eye left is the one in the center which I missed, is that the one you mean?
All your comments have been taken on board and I'll go over the model tonight as I'll have more time and better lighting at home. Also have more access to colour.

Thanks again mate, I'll post new pics when I've gone over it.



Zodd said:


> Nice Nulk. And as said, a little dry/wet-brush wouldn't harm it.
> Maybe the spine could have some of the same colour as the horns, like-ish ?
> Anyway, some corroded rep are creeping your way in the warp :wink:


Thanks for the rep dude, I was thinking the same on the spine, that'll be done tonight cheers.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Of course, the trim can be whatever color you want it to be, but since you have such a striking trim color already, I think the model would really benefit from extending it up the torso and around the head.

Fungus or cankers make sense. I thought they looked like glowing eyes, so I made suggestions based on that assumption. I think a bit of red will definitely make it look more like an inflamed sore rather than a glowing eye.

I look forward to seeing it finished off!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

He looks fun, for sure, but I'd have to add my voice to those saying he needs a lot more contrast. A couple of things leap out at me: 

*•* The recesses could do with being a little darker; Nuln Oil is very good for effectively painting on shadows, and maybe a darker green too down there would help. 
*•* A little watered-down Rhinox Hide would help darken down the base of the horns and help them pop against the surrounding greenishness. 
*•* Drybrush some Abaddon Black onto the end of the multi-melta barrels for that scorched look; I'd suggest the same thing for the exhust pipes at the top rear of the torso, even though they're green (I actually think they'd work better also being metallic, it would help them stand out and add to the overall biomechanical look rather than just being green on more green). 
*•* The top surfaces of the armour could use a highlight of something like Ushabti Bone to help them pop more; also, if you do darken down the recesses, there'll be a lot more overall contrast on the greenish armour which will make it more interesting as a scheme.

Looking forward to seeing how this guy turns out - I've literally just started the GS & other conversion work on my first Plaguebrute today, so this will encourage me to get down to it


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for all the tips and ideas, here is the updated version I think it look a hell of a lot better.
CC welcome.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Muuuuch better


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Now THAT is a Helbrute conversion AND paint job to be proud of!

That looks so much better. 

One final suggestion, add a little nuln oil around the face but inside the trim and the teeth, and the pilot's face will pop a bit more.


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

that's looks much better great work.


----------

